# EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

This topic can probably fit in several forums but anyway; does anyone know any specifics of this race like where it was, the results and ET's?
http://www.c3cars.com/pages/vi...3.wmv


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (HOTSKILLET98)*

11.49 for hgp/hpa
in the test ive seen hgp/hpa won over eip´s r32


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (foffa2002)*

HGP is sweet...the only thing is the price.


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GoKart_16v)*

OK you guys.........help me with this............in European car the HPA car ran 12.8.........in SportCompact Car mag they had the "streetcar shootout" and the HPA car again ran a 12.7-12.8 IIRC,and IIRC they had it in another mag and it ran another high 12








They must have had a factory car with tweeks OR used G-tech or something because they had a 11.49 posted in Motor Trend magazine and it said it ran a "corrected"11.49......... I honestly think this car is hype,and I have not seen/heard of any HPA owners hitting 11's.....have you?







If you have post it and prove me wrong? I want to believe this is a [email protected] car but other mags have tested it and always ran high 12's


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

HGP have run 11.8 in europe and 11.49 i usa with the HPA car .
they have fine tuned the car .
The R32 Bi -turbo apered about 1.5 year before US even had the R32 on the market thats why they get better and better track times .
They only had a 450kit from the begining and now 650kit
HGP owner hitting 12s with their Mk3/Mk4 280hp kit


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (foffa2002)*

I've personally driven an HGP R32 and it had loads of ICE and it ran a mid 11. Don't know bout' the Motor Trend and Eurpean Car numbers.


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (HOTSKILLET98)*

Then that is a crazy car...........how come the magazine testers get such crappy times?Is it the tires?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (HOTSKILLET98)*

Looked pretty close to me.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (Marty)*

when HGP first posted up mpegs of their bi-turbo R32 running the quater. Hpa mentioned that they changed the 6 speed gear set in their R32. 
Quote-"Great observation.
We changed the gear set inside the 6spd.
2nd 72 mph,
3rd 128mph
4
5
6th 212 mph"
here's the old thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1016160
Don't know how much that would affect the HGP car in the quarter or if EIP has done any changes to the gearsets on their R32


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (turboit)*

Saw the HPA car run 11's at waterwagens last summer


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW Boosted-Dubs* »_OK you guys.........help me with this............in European car the HPA car ran 12.8.........in SportCompact Car mag they had the "streetcar shootout" and the HPA car again ran a 12.7-12.8 IIRC,and IIRC they had it in another mag and it ran another high 12








They must have had a factory car with tweeks OR used G-tech or something because they had a 11.49 posted in Motor Trend magazine and it said it ran a "corrected"11.49......... I honestly think this car is hype,and I have not seen/heard of any HPA owners hitting 11's.....have you?







If you have post it and prove me wrong? I want to believe this is a [email protected] car but other mags have tested it and always ran high 12's









I have the video of it running the Car & Driver supercar challenge...the car ran 11.7 @119mph...beside the normal stuff, they used "Vbox" satallite tracking system thats "very accurate."
For comparions, the Lingenfelter Cadillac CTS-V with 510hp did 12.3 @117.
The Vishnu Lancer EVO with 475hp did 11.6 @120mph.


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GoKart_16v)*

Marcel has a few gear sets with different ratios sitting around. Depends on what event he runs. I've ridden in a TT R32 and trust me it is not a car setup to be a "Drag Queen" Don't forget most of these times are full weight interior and on street tires with pump gas and mostly stock motor internals. While retaining the stock engine management and emission requirements. I find their work quite impressive. But I am also biased


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW Boosted-Dubs* »_other mags have tested it and always ran high 12's









I think those mags are notorious for crappy times...IIRC they all pulled a 14.1 out of the SRT4 Neon when it came out except motor trend pulled a 13.8 or .9 with it.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (mechsoldier)*

Ok, HPA, has never posted a "TRUE" 11.49, the motortrend time was altitude corrected from everything i have gathered
When they ran at E-Town, at waterfest aka at Sea Level, on a track everyone swares is quicker then every other track in the country, which a special Side Exit exhaust special for waterfest.
The car ran no better then 11.7-11.8 @ 119 made like 4 runs between 11.7-12.0.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_Ok, HPA, has never posted a "TRUE" 11.49, the motortrend time was altitude corrected from everything i have gathered
When they ran at E-Town, at waterfest aka at Sea Level, on a track everyone swares is quicker then every other track in the country, which a special Side Exit exhaust special for waterfest.
The car ran no better then 11.7-11.8 @ 119 made like 4 runs between 11.7-12.0.


Nothing wrong with those times. Do you think that the heat of the summer could have added a few tenths?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GoKart_16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKart_16v* »_
I have the video of it running the Car & Driver supercar challenge...the car ran 11.7 @119mph...beside the normal stuff, they used "Vbox" satallite tracking system thats "very accurate."
For comparions, the Lingenfelter Cadillac CTS-V with 510hp did 12.3 @117.
The Vishnu Lancer EVO with 475hp did 11.6 @120mph.


Please post or send video to me.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Nothing wrong with those times. Do you think that the heat of the summer could have added a few tenths?

Nope, cause it wasn't very hot, 75-80 at most plus, all you have to do is let your car cool down properly... which they were spacing there runs apart.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GTRTim)*

I said it once and I'll say it again EIP R32 can beat HGP R32


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (tyrone27)*

One of our Porsche customers has 3 of HPA's cars,1 wagon,1 R32 and i believe he also had a Beetle twin.They are rather impressive automobiles.24V VR's are sweet lumps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif HPA's tuning with the factory ECM is top notch.I would imagine HPA would be tough to beat no matter who built the other car it was up against


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_I said it once and I'll say it again EIP R32 can beat HGP R32 

Factory ECU tuning vs. TEC3 and EIP still gets beat


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Factory ECU tuning vs. TEC3 and EIP still gets beat

Bosch Motronic is one hell of an engine management system (for more advanced than any SDS, TEC, DTA, etc). The only downside is it's purposely difficult for the end user to try and hack in and modify things, so you're generally screwed.


_Modified by Marty at 6:33 PM 1-24-2005_


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Factory ECU tuning vs. TEC3 and EIP still gets beat

Would you like to put money on that ???


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_

Please post or send video to me.









I would, brother...but I have 56k dialup and the video is over 100meg. It's prolly in one of those car lounge thread... SuperCarChallenge.avi is the file name.


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GTRTim)*

HGP made mid 11s 6months ago .
and made a 320kmh topspeed at the nardo test
What is EIP´s best Offical quartermile time today ?


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (v5turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v5turbo* »_HGP made mid 11s 6months ago .
and made a 320kmh topspeed at the nardo test
What is EIP´s best Offical quartermile time today ?

I beleive 12.0 on a homemade track, car has only made like 6 total passes compared to HPA with 30+ .... but he said HPA would beat EIP headsup..
.


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GTRTim)*

HGP/HPA same company because HGP develop all da stuff .


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
Would you like to put money on that ???


How much do you want to bet?








I just think it's more impressive to tune the factory motronic than go standalone.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Factory ECU tuning vs. TEC3 and EIP still gets beat

Oh but you are so incorrect...








EIP in Blue just in case you were confused. 
-Rich


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (eiprich)*

Take the drivers, rolling speeds, and weights out of the equation and let's see some dyno comparisons on the same dyno types.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_How much do you want to bet?









I just think it's more impressive to tune the factory motronic than go standalone.

Then I suppose that our Stage-2 2.8L 24v (415whp/488bhp) and our Stage-2 3.2L R32 (425+whp/500+bhp) with all stock Bosch ME7.1.1, tuned in-house (not simply purchased from another tuner in Germany) should really impress the heck out of you then.
We went stand-alone on our Stage-4 R32 (620whp/720+bhp) because we had less than four weeks to develop the parts for this car and less than two weeks to actually build and tune the entire project. We decided to use what we knew would allow us to make the power we desired, and that we could tune at the last minute, thus we knew we could rely on TEC3. Tuning occurred immediately after we completed the car (we moved it directly from the lift to the dyno) and only hours before it was loaded onto a trailer to be driven out to California. We produced the worlds most powerful R32 in less than two weeks.
It should make you happy to know for all of our Bolt-On Systems, we provide our in-house tuned management which retains all oem components. 
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 9:46 PM 1-25-2005_


----------



## 1turbo8 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (eiprich)*

Yes Yes i was there...EIP did win this race







...it felt good knowing that a turbo system could be built in 2 weeks and hardly tuned and HPA has been out with the kit for a way longer time
Props to EIP


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_Oh but you are so incorrect...








EIP in Blue just in case you were confused. 
-Rich

hey Rich?
Wasn't their ET actually faster then yours, you had just beat them on the launch?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_
hey Rich?
Wasn't their ET actually faster then yours, you had just beat them on the launch?

Nope. 
We did not get any miraculous launch nor did we have any advantage in the 1/8th mile, to the contrary. What actually happens (you can see it more clearly in the video on C3 Cars) is that we launched together but we get smoked out of the whole as we spun badly through 3rd gear, whereas they hooked and pulled away but 2-3 cars by mid-track, when we finally hooked in 4th we took back all the loss and another several car lengths or more by the end...the last cone is the end of the track. As has been posted 400 times, it was a heads-up race, first to the finish wins. 
We both ran hideous 12.2's on the dusty un-used section of the road course that they setup the 1320 on a 100+deg day, and yes they had a couple hundredths quicker et, the result of superior traction. When we have the time we will return the car to a proper track and attempt some more respectable ET's. 
BTW: I think the 11.4's posted by HPA are very respectable and I am certain they could run much quicker times with their car if it were stripped down and lightened for 1/4 mile competition. 
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 11:14 PM 1-25-2005_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

hmmm i wonder how difficult it would be to swap a 24v vr6 into a mk2... 
650 or so whp would be a lot of fun in a 2200lb car.


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (HOTSKILLET98)*

There was actually quite a big debate about this in the R32 forum.
I think the HPA R32 was tested by Car and Driver a long time ago (not in the tuner shootout) and got around a 11.2.
Without any bias, I think it can be said that both are amazing cars


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (eiprich)*

I was there for this race, it happend at buttonwillow durring the dubwars event. The EIP car is f'n sweet, it sounds like a damn monster. The heads up race was great, the HPA car would just rip out of the hole, while the EIP car would leave the line with just a hint of smoke coming off of all four tires, spin 'em through first, second, and third, then hook up, and rape the HPA car


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (VDubMKIV)*

Both cars are amazing for sure. Obviously 600+hp is much more than 450+hp. I wanna see them run a twistie track. That would be very interesting. That would determine the balance in turning...powerband...handling...etc...


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GoKart_16v)*

But still HGP/HPA got the fastest track time and thats what counts .

But HGP/HPA got 126mph as highest trap speed ive seen them produce.

Trap speed = power = respect








And you will almost get the same trap speed with a bad 60fot so the trap speed dont lie about how much power/potential the car got 
What official traps speed does EIP have ?
Must be 125+ if it got 100-150 more hp then HGP/HPA


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (v5turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v5turbo* »_But still HGP/HPA got the fastest track time and thats what counts .

But HGP/HPA got 126mph as highest trap speed ive seen them produce.

Trap speed = power = respect








And you will almost get the same trap speed with a bad 60fot so the trap speed dont lie about how much power/potential the car got 
What official traps speed does EIP have ?
Must be 125+ if it got 100-150 more hp then HGP/HPA

HPA's usa car i think has seen 120 like once... every run i see is 117-119mph...
So if HGP ran 126mph, then w/ AWD that car SHOULDA went 11.0-11.1 not problem..
And actually, if 2 people are talking ****/competing, The winner of the heads up race, gets the bragging rights .... plain and simple..
Cause it's both cars, same day, same track, same conditions...
Why don't we also compare cost, since so many people like to nitpick ...


----------



## v5turbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (GTRTim)*

last test aginst Porsche 9FF ,MTM Rs6 etc it made and 11.3/125mph .
So its a fast car with about 37 sek to 188mph








Second fastest car in the test to both 125 and 188mph


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_hmmm i wonder how difficult it would be to swap a 24v vr6 into a mk2... 
650 or so whp would be a lot of fun in a 2200lb car. 

Ali, known well in the DC area did a 24v swap into a A2 GTI. It required some custom parts and he also had to lower the sub-frame. He sold the car to a guy in NY, and it was car of the week on VWFIXX and few months ago.
PS: Were you talking about the 3.2L 24v?


----------



## wihaR32TT (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Rich, I was wondering when you were going to bust that picture out


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (wihaR32TT)*

Where is that picture from, the video shows differently?


_Modified by veedub11 at 10:40 AM 1-26-2005_


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_The heads up race was great, the HPA car would just rip out of the hole, while the EIP car would leave the line with just a hint of smoke coming off of all four tires, spin 'em through first, second, and third, then hook up, and rape the HPA car 

WHAT?!? How can that be?







Does the EIP car have *3* turbos?!?!


----------



## 1turbo8 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (Hybrid VW)*

EIP has one big turbo and HPA has 2 small turbos


----------



## 1turbo8 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (eiprich)*


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (HOTSKILLET98)*

does anyone have this video that could host it also. The c3 one is gone for me.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: EIP turbo R32 vs HGP turbo R32 (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_does anyone have this video that could host it also. The c3 one is gone for me.

I can zip it and e-mail it to you.


----------

